# bloodfin tetra with dropsy



## barty boy (Aug 25, 2009)

has any body got any good tips to cure or reduce dropsy 
an how is it started


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

yuo can start by looking up epsom salt baths or you can use an antibiotic such as Kannaplex.
Dropsy is very difficult to get rid of once you have noticed it.
I used antibiotics on my goldfish which had scales sticking out with good results. never had much luck with guppies and bettas using just epsom salts.
Some say it is caused by dirty water, some say internal bacterial infection. I notice it is generally older fish that get it.
Some swelling in fish can also be caused by kidney failure, viruses and a general build up of fluid for some unknown reason.


----------

